# Sewer Camera Repair - This place Rocks..



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.utilityequipmenttechnology.com/

We been using him for about 10 years. 

Turn around time is generally 1 day, I finally made the drive on Saturday to meet him in person, Heck of nice guy and fun to chat with and sharp as a tack

I had him modify my Ridgid Compact Camera

He is located in Rockwall Texas, about 4 miles off Interstate 30

Scott 972 771 8958
:thumbsup:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, that is great to have a resource like that so close. 

Is sewer camera repair all he does? If so he must get a heck of a lot of work, because that is one nice looking shop.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> Wow, that is great to have a resource like that so close.
> 
> Is sewer camera repair all he does? If so he must get a heck of a lot of work, because that is one nice looking shop.


I really dont know to be truthful. He put a 3 inch line inside his shop that goes out 50 feet in his yard to detect issues with the locater, he put the start of the pipe inside his shop. I will find that pic and post

In D/FW if you take your camera to Whitaker repair, he just sends it to this guy and marks it up

If you go to like Big D they will send it off to Ridgid and it takes forever and a day. Now if you raise enough stink they will get it back in a day or so and just send it to Scott and make their mark up.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Indie, Notice the 3" pvc pipe in the floor, this is for testing purpose for him


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that is the kind of service I like to see. A guy is smart enough to put in a test line so that he can verify his work. This country is in sore need of professionals offering this level of service. :thumbup:

Sure it took time to build up his reputation, but its now paying huge dividends.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

didn't get any pics of cars he has in the garage , last time I was out there he had a couple of camero's


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

justme said:


> didn't get any pics of cars he has in the garage , last time I was out there he had a couple of camero's


We got the tour. 

This guy has more toys than anyone I know


----------

